# ¡Felicidades, chamyto, por tus 2000!



## Víctor Pérez

A pesar de esto y de que nunca nos hemos cruzado (¡qué enorme se está volviendo WR!) quiero felicitar a *chamyto* por sus 2320 generosas ayudas, valiosas y desinteresadas. *¡Sigue así compañero!*

Espero que alguien más se una a mí en estas felicitaciones de hoy  (también espero que seamos puntuales para sus 5000).


----------



## chamyto

Gracias Víctor Pérez por esos 2320


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un saludo y mis parabienes.


----------



## la_machy

Ya lo hice por PM, pero también quiero felicitarte aca, Chamyto.

Felicidades por esos 2,335 que ya llevas. ¡A por muchos más! .

Marie


----------



## chamyto

Gracias la machy y XiaoRoel


----------



## Calambur

*¡Felicitaciones,* *Chamyto!*
Te pido mil perdones por no haberte saludado antes, pero siempre llego tarde a este foro.
De paso, quiero expresarte mi agradecimiento (¡mirá qué formal estoy! - será porque tengo cola de paja...) por haber hecho posible que conociera, mediante tus comentarios, a "Mortadelo y Filemón" que, después de Cervantes, son lo más grande que hay -o casi, ¡vamos!-.


----------



## chamyto

No importa Calambur, Gracias por la felicitación .
Por cierto, yo aprendí a leer con cómics de Mortadelo y Filemón.


----------



## Calambur

Suerte, que has tenido, *chamyto*. A mí me tocaron cosas muy aburridas, pero eso sí: la primera palabra que dije -para horror de mis padres y madres- fue Cinzano, y lo traigo aquí pa' festejar.
A ver cuándo me recomiendas alguna otra historieta, que estoy harta de leer cosas "serias".


----------



## coquis14

*Muchos saludos, !por otros 2000!*


----------



## chamyto

Gracias Coquis14


----------



## chamyto

Calambur said:


> Suerte, que has tenido, *chamyto*. A mí me tocaron cosas muy aburridas, pero eso sí: la primera palabra que dije -para horror de mis padres y madres- fue Cinzano, y lo traigo aquí pa' festejar.
> A ver cuándo me recomiendas alguna otra historieta, que estoy harta de leer cosas "serias".




Por ejemplo:

Superlópez 
Rompetechos
ZipiZape


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, amiguito, los tendré en cuenta para cuando vaya para allá, o algún alma buena me las traiga.


----------

